# How does this play out....?



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

I have 2 LGDs both Sarplaninacs. They are VERY good LGDs, they are 10 mos old and roughly 100lbs each. Over the last 10mos they have managed to eliminate a couple stray dogs several ***** and one yote. Genearlly they seem to play by the rules if it out runs them to the property line it is free to go. 

Well a couple weeks ago a **** hound (obviously dumped off) got to messing with the sheep. The LGDs roughed it up and wooled it a little but it didn't take the hint and kept coming back. I loaded it up and took it to my neighbor who runs the local no kill shelter.

However..... Had this been a hunting dog being actively run by hunters and my 2 boys had killed it. How does this situation play out? I know that we have local laws that say either I have to go out and get a hunters dog for them off my property or I have to let them go get it, which I am fine with (I have bird dogs, and grew up with hounds, i understand). But if my dogs kill a hunters dog on my property in this situation am I legally liable? I know a buddy of mine had a pair of coyote hounds kill someones pet several years ago and it was expensive for him.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.animallaw.com/ this is the best web site EVER for checking your local laws. In my state, it's illegal to kill hunting dogs, but its perfectly legal to kill dogs who are chasing stock. In most areas, stock owner's rights trump hunting dog owners rights. I think just to be safe, if your dogs do kill a hunting dog, bury the evidence and tell no one.


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

BarbadosSheep said:


> http://www.animallaw.com/ this is the best web site EVER for checking your local laws. In my state, it's illegal to kill hunting dogs, but its perfectly legal to kill dogs who are chasing stock. In most areas, stock owner's rights trump hunting dog owners rights. *I think just to be safe, if your dogs do kill a hunting dog, bury the evidence and tell no one*.


That has always been the local practice, but in this day of GPS and tracking collars, it is easier said than done, and for the most part if my dogs on pasture kill a **** hound at night the hunter will likely know it before I do....


Thank you for the link. I will have to look through it.

Jim


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Tracking collars do not have to be buried with the dog. They can mysteriously end up in the river a few miles away from your home. personally though, I have never known a hound to chase stock. We have several deer dogs a year end up on my place and they have never even once shown any interest in the livestock. they are just looking for a place to get some water and rest. I don't know about **** hounds though, they may be different.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think if someone is hunting with dogs then the dogs have been worked on specific animals. Could be *****, could be birds. Unlikely to be goats or sheep.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

If your dogs attack any coyote or strange dog that is on what they consider their property, then they might go after the hounds even if they aren't bothering the sheep. If the hounds can get in your property, then I'm sure the lgds can get out, so I would make sure the fencing is better, and add hot wire. When there were coyote hunters in my area, they told me ahead of time and I put the dogs and sheep up during that time.


----------

